# Cannot wait until the wolves are in the Lower



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Heard about a wolf meeting last week with some legislatures, but the topic was that until the lower peninsula has any wolves forget us yoopers in what we call the "Other" Michigan. So, it will be nice when they get into the elk herds and tear them up for a few years. Maybe the DNR will take notice? Ya, well probably not. :smile-mad


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I guess I don't understand your point. I am assuming you are talking about a "legal" hunt.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

> Heard about a wolf meeting last week with some legislatures, but the topic was that until the lower peninsula has any wolves forget us yoopers in what we call the "Other" Michigan


Where did you here this? Anything to back this up?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes!!!! wish misfortune on everyone else thats nice. Glad to see you're a team player 

Ganzer


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Let's think about this. The DNR estimates our deer herd at approximately 
1.8 MILLION animals every Fall. If there are 500 Wolves, and each one eats 2 deer monthly, that would be 12,000 deer per year. That would reduce the deer population by about .67%. That doesn't seem to drastic to me. And I doubt that each Wolf eats 2 deer monthly.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

One wolf will eat roughly 30-50 deer per year. Multiply that by 500 wolves in the UP and they eat approximately 15,000 to 25,000 deer per year. And there's no doubt some of those are found dead either from vehicle collisions, sickness or the weather. They have no qualms about scavenging. To put those numbers in perspective, here's some other mortality factors of deer in the UP: 

Human caused deaths (hunting & motor vehicles): 61,000/year (depending on the year)
Mild Winter: 35,000/year
Moderate Winter: 70,000/year
Severe Winter: 105,000/year

Then there's the great kill of 95-96 when there was what 200,000 deer estimated to have died? How significant is the number they kill now? Other animals also benefit from the carcasses of their kills from ravens to bald eagles to fox. Despite what the chicken littles will have you believe, deer evolved with wolves for thousands of years...they will do just fine. Everything has it's place in the cycle, including wolves. Now if there's livestock or human safety issues, then I agree something may need to be done..until then it's not really an issue with me.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> Despite what the chicken littles will have you believe, deer evolved with wolves for thousands of years...they will do just fine. Everything has it's place in the cycle, including wolves.


Point taken but man didn't manage game thousands of years ago. And wolves can eat more than whitetails. I doubt they woud do much harm in the LP to whitetails anyways. But I would be concerned about the elk. We have a small herd contained to a small area of the state.
Do I think it would be good to have wolves populating the NLP? Don't feel qualified to say. But I do not think they would stand a chance, most people would probably kill them on sight if able to. There has been documented wolves or at least A wolf in the Northern LP in the last several years and it was documented DEAD. Who is to say they are not still here?
My .02 on an interesting topic anyways.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I would like to see wolves in southern michigan, esp the south east corner. The people down there seem to like them.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

i will never understand a person crying about the presence of a native species. if you dont like it, move somewhere else.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree wolves belong in the environment just like any other animal. I think it sounds hypocritical for a person that most likely hunts and probably preaches how it's normal and people are part of the food chain. So therefore hunting is ok........BUT heaven forbid another creature that God created to exsist in the food chain eat and be allowed to live I personnaly wouldn't have a problem with people hunting wolves when they start to become very populated again and it's LEGAL, but that wouldn't mean I don't understand how they are a part of the environment. I don't see them being a major threat anytime soon. Let them be.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

plugger said:


> I would like to see wolves in southern michigan, esp the south east corner. The people down there seem to like them.


I second that thought. They do not seem to be able to control the population of deer in SLP. I am sure a few of packs of wolves would be willing to help them out.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I love wolves, they taste just like German Shepard 

Ganzer


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm sure wolves are very adaptive. Coyotes sure are. We starting to see them in places we never have before even in the CITY property where I work. There is a lot documented evidence of small children and pets being mauled by coyotes, in their own yard. I don't have a problem with the wolves being in a remote area. You take your chances when you go into those areas to hunt or hike or fish and you prepare for situations you normally should not have to worry about in your own back yard. My parents live in Arizona and cannot even have a dog for fear coyotes jumping the fence and eating it. If wolves are 1/2 as adaptive as coyotes there will eventually be some problem for human safety. I have heard people say "well we are encroaching animals in their environment so that is to be expected". Human life and our needs are more important than an animals. If I had a farm or property near where they were introduced. I would call that a threat to my family and livlihood. And a threat to my family and livlihood would not be a threat for long by whatever means nessescary.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Wolf threads never go well do they?
I think they are a beautiful majestic animal as long as they
stay above the bridge or out west.
 

Mattt


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Wish granted!!!!

They are already in NLP. Guy trapped one a while back after the DNR said that *THERE ARE NO WOLVES IN NLP, NO WAY,NO HOW*. oops, guess they where wrong.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Ohhh great, this is gonna be fun. QDM guys are gonna go nuts, those damn wolves are taking their rack farmed trophies, and damnit that pack took down another 1.5 yr old buck, better pass some rules and post them for the wolves.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

MAttt said:


> Wolf threads never go well do they?
> I think they are a beautiful majestic animal as long as they
> stay above the bridge or out west.
> 
> ...


I'll bring down a dozen for you to deal with next month. Healthy, taken on a 750, or 650 Minnesota trap.


----------

